# Upgrade to S88 mk2?



## rectiii (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi guys,

what do you think of this? I have a Yamaha P90 digital piano and a NI komplete kontrol s61 mk2. Would replacing both of those with the NI S88 mk2 be a smart move? Seems things would be easier but would the keyboard be better than the P90? The P90 is pretty primitive and basic but it's built like a tank. I am mainly interested in composing and writing some stuff to go with guitar music (acoustic/electric) and I'm not really a synth head. Although I do like to noodle with synth sounds.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 12, 2019)

Absolutely first try S88mk2 and see if you like the keybed.


----------



## Carl W (Mar 12, 2019)

Better don't do it. There is chance that your MK2 will not work anymore, it happend to the MK1 and no explanation why so better invest in something else.

https://www.native-instruments.com/...-recognized-after-updating-windows-10.347729/


----------



## Carl W (Mar 12, 2019)

Finally, it's solved:
https://www.native-instruments.com/...nized-after-updating-windows-10.347729/page-7


----------



## nilblo (Apr 2, 2019)

I had a SL-900 but needed the colored leds for keyswitching so I got the S-88 mk2. I´m not a pianoplayer but - it took some 20 minutes for me to get used to the "funny" feel of the keybed. It feels "sticky" kind of, but after a while I don´t think of it. I´m mostly laying down orchestral instruments one at a time and I can do whatever I´m imagining and I find this keyboard worth the money. The browser alone is to die for...


----------



## HeliaVox (Apr 2, 2019)

I have a S88 MKI and am very impressed with the new Keybed in the MKII. 
So much quieter. SO MUCH. 
However, I’m still on the fence for the removal of MCU support in MKII, as I use several DAWs that aren’t supported. 
But you already have a MKII so I’d say go for it!


----------



## johjoh (Apr 3, 2019)

I have the s88mk2 on trial now - but it's going back, here's why :
1) the software integration is still a nightmare
I was willing to accept an intial phase of trouble : things like installation of outdated software scripts for ableton, and of course the continuous "couldn't find ..." - which was partly caused by non-factory presets (ok if you load from plugin, not ok if you load from keyboard ...), or plugins having multiple copies in the system (that by itself I consider a good thing, since it forces you to clean up your system).
I am not willing however, after getting all of it working, switching on the keyboard a couple of days later, to find out the same problem "couldn't find ..." appearing all the time again - even when using very well NKS-integrated VST's like arturia or even NI's own massive ...

2) the keybed is a really not what I expected
I do admit, I haven't played the most recent keyboards / digital piano's.
My last hands-on market research dates back 3 years, and back then I checked all major brands - I remember preferring the Kawai vpc-1 and even more the even better keybed of one of their premium digital pianos.
I am however capable of comparing on a daily base with with my own real grand piano AND a real upright piano.

The s88mk2 doesn't come close in playability - actually, I consider it far inferior to the real thing.
It is way too heavy and slow to play for a long time or for fast runs. Fast repeats on one key are a joke ...

Very disappointed, was hoping that at least one aspect of the keyboard would work out in the studio.
My search starts over ...


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 3, 2019)

johjoh said:


> It is way too heavy and slow to play for a long time or for fast runs. Fast repeats on one key are a joke ...



You'll get that with pretty much any weighted controller. That's why I keep two non weighted controllers hooked up, they come in handy for faster passages and drums, etc.


----------



## johjoh (Apr 4, 2019)

Wolfie2112 said:


> You'll get that with pretty much any weighted controller. That's why I keep two non weighted controllers hooked up, they come in handy for faster passages and drums, etc.



The whole "weighted" thing is just there to mimic the feel of real piano keys. 
But i guess some (PD / marketing) people confuse means and goals.
Still, I have played quite a few weighted controllers (and of course digital pianos) that didn't have this problem. 
If you can't play a normal piano line, or eg fast string lines - what's the purpose of having an 88-keys keyboard ?

(and for playing real fast funky left-handed bass lines, combined with righ-handed solos or chord stabs, I still do have a non-weighted one, or rather a semi-weighted one - my good old e4k, 76 keys, great action, great aftertouch ...)


----------

